
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X Review 24 Cores of Impressive - wil421
https://www.servethehome.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-3960x-review-24-cores-of-impressive/
======
duelingjello
The Ryzen 9 3950X is about half the price and almost as fast (single core).
For sheer performance, there’s not much marginally faster for a reasonable
increase in price. (3970X is 2.5% faster at 50% more expensive, the EPYC 7742
is several times more expensive but not significantly faster.)

